# where to buy Oettinger wheels?



## Chameleon2 (Feb 18, 2002)

who sells them?
thanks


----------



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: where to buy Oettinger wheels? (Chameleon2)*

wheelsboutique.com


----------



## Chameleon2 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: where to buy Oettinger wheels? (98passat21)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: where to buy Oettinger wheels? (Chameleon2)*

GMP Performance in Charlotte, NC also sells them... they sell ton of German-made and high-end wheels.
http://www.gmpperformance.com


----------



## GMP - Matthew (May 7, 2004)

*Re: where to buy Oettinger wheels? (Sheep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sheep* »_GMP Performance in Charlotte, NC also sells them... they sell ton of German-made and high-end wheels.
http://www.gmpperformance.com

Yes we do!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: where to buy Oettinger wheels? ([email protected])*

http://www.pgperformance.com is the new Canadian distributors for Oettinger!


----------



## NYKruzer (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: where to buy Oettinger wheels? (Chameleon2)*

The Oettinger Distributor for the USA is Claus Ettenburger. Their website is cecwheels.com
Be sure to look in their clearence/outlet section as they currently have Oettinger wheels on sale for up to 50% off. You'll need to download the page that lists the sale items and prices, but it's worth it.


----------

